
Show HN: Combine volatile incomes into a steady paycheck - pergew
https://trycushion.com/
======
pergew
Hi HN, My name is Will and I am a co-founder of Cushion
([https://trycushion.com](https://trycushion.com)). Cushion helps you ensure
you can always make ends meet by combining various incomes into one steady
paycheck. This allows smooth transitions in times of plenty/scarcity and
guiding you on how to strengthen your financial foundation.

We think the way people talk about saving for emergencies needs a refresh, the
"rule of thumb" mentality is clearly suboptimal as many of us have different
risk levels dictated by our lifestyles. By automatically adjusting to global &
individual risk levels, your "cushion" will adapt, increasing and decreasing
in its target size.

For us, COVID-19 was just another wake-up call that we need to prioritize
protecting our finances, and with the pace that the world currently moves at,
uncertainty may just be the new normal.

We strive to build the tools to help people optimize their emergency funds, to
help freelancers, moonlighters or any individuals with volatile incomes manage
their cash flows, and to help us all sleep a little easier.

A little about us, I have the pleasure of working with a passionate team
bolstered by years of experience in both finance and technology and an
overarching vision of simplifying some of the complexity that litters the
world of personal finance - and hopefully, make a difference in some people's
lives.

Any/all feedback is welcome and appreciated!

Will

